# 'plumbing goop' a fix?



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I really want to give you a positive answer....:whistling2:

Plumbers goop is pretty awesome versatile stuff (and it smells great :laughing. Buuuuut, I seriously doubt that it would be a good long-term fix for supply plumbing. It might hold for days, weeks, or even months, but that leak will find its way out.

Nothing more frustrating than the position you're in. I've been there for sure. But you'll end up regretting relying on this stuff to keep the supply plumbing from leaking.


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

so what can i do? is there any way to just crank down harder on those copper adapters and stop the leak? is it because the copper threads are tapered and the pipe threads are not?

I could maybe get an adapter and use those bathcock couplings, but then my lines would be hitting the toilet (yes, it's that tight.)

what about taking them off and laying on some pipe dope?

thanks.


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

what about heating up the first joint at the street 90 below the adapter, then just trying to tighten it some more?
how tight should it be?
it this a connection that can ever be leak proof, no matter how hard i torque it down?

thanks.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

If you want it done right you are going to have to start over. You said you double wrapped the fittings with teflon tape. Does that mean you went around the pipe twice? I usually wrap the threads about four times. Also make sure you keep the tape nice and tight around the threads.

It is possible that you received some bad fittings. About twenty years ago I worked for a city that had its own gas company. Spent the summer re-plumbing gas meters. We received a shipment of street elbows that had a very high failure rate. At first the old guys (I was young then) blamed it on the younger guys (we had slightly more problems with them). Once they started experiencing a high failure rate, management sent the fittings back and got a new shipment. Problem solved.

Your idea of heating the fitting to tighten the pipe will not work. If you want to try to tighten the fitting more you will have to take the joint apart. If you do that you might as well replace the fitting.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd NEVER trust a fix like that for a long term solution...for an emergency sure why not...burried in a wall for the long term...no way.

Cut your pipe where ever it's convienent, sweat in a union. re-work your threaded fittings and re-install.

On the thread fitting...besides wrapping like Brokenknee suggests...I ALWAYS apply pipe dope on top of the Teflon tape after getting that suggestion right here in River City from Ron the Plumber, whom I thank EVERY time I do this and it holds the first time.....THANKS AGAIN RON! Check it out for your self.....http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/teflon-tape-pipe-dope-3726/ It might be over kill, but even on the union, I put pipe dope on those threads as well. It keeps them lubricated when tightening and that small bit of lubrication makes it WAY easier to really snug them up well.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a hard time believing that the threads aren't tapered. That would be a very odd circumstance and I find it unlikely. Either way, tightening it down more probably isn't going to stop a leak, and might cause more problems.

On a 3/4" threaded fitting I usually give at least 5 wraps of teflon tape. Two wraps is not enough. Pipe dope is another good option, and some guys combine it with teflon tape.

Re-heating the soldered joints is not a great thing to do. That'll just increase the chance of a leak at the heated joint.

Unfortunately, you're going to have to take it apart.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

If they are indeed straight threads rather than tapered,,,it isnt gonna work. Straight threads seal as a compression. See if you can find a straight thread on one end and tapered on the other,,adapter if you will. Try a Napa store,,I think there is a hydralic fitting that will do that!! Anybody that 'makes' hyralic hoses. Straight threads are a witch!!! BTW,,,I was always told if 2 wraps of teflon tape wont hold it from leaking,,,ten wont either!! I find OVER 2 wraps of teflon tape 'sometimes' make them leak worse


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

interesting thoughts on the sealing. I've heard also that using more then a couple wraps of teflon tape will do more bad then good. Have heard and seen using the tape in conjunction with pipe dope.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

DUDE! said:


> interesting thoughts on the sealing. I've heard also that using more then a couple wraps of teflon tape will do more bad then good. Have heard and seen using the tape in conjunction with pipe dope.


 
Has not been my experience, main thing keep the tape tight when wrapping the threads. Yes you can wrap it to many times, but loose tape is more of a problem. I personally like 3 to 4 wraps.

I have heard of the pipe dope / Teflon combination. I personally do not think it is necessary. Use one or the other and make sure you tighten properly. Tape only on PVC, CPVC and ABS fitting, no dope.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

brokenknee said:


> I have heard of the pipe dope / Teflon combination. I personally do not think it is necessary. Use one or the other and make sure you tighten properly. Tape only on PVC, CPVC and ABS fitting, no dope.


I respectfully disagree. 

I've always had hit/miss luck getting tape alone to seal...unless I tightened the fittings REALLY tight, which I don't like to to do. The combo of tape and dope seals well with out having to over-tighten the fitting. I can't remember the last time I had a leak using the tape/dope method.

If you've not done it...you should try it...for the slight cost in money and time, why not do it?


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> I've always had hit/miss luck getting tape alone to seal...unless I tightened the fittings REALLY tight, which I don't like to to do. The combo of tape and dope seals well with out having to over-tighten the fitting. I can't remember the last time I had a leak using the tape/dope method.
> 
> If you've not done it...you should try it...for the slight cost in money and time, why not do it?


 
I have tried it, just seams like an extra unnecessary messy step. I have not had a problem with the tape.

As you state the cost is not even a factor, if it works for you keep doing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpurty (Mar 3, 2009)

i just had a similar problem. threaded copper connections to my brass shower valve had a slow leak (about a drop ever couple of hours). i had used regular white teflon tape. after reading this thread i took it about, used the thicker pink teflon tape and pipe dope on top of the tape, and it worked perfectly. thanks!


----------



## Tommy2 (Nov 25, 2008)

I always use liquid teflon tape. I hate teflon tape. 
Ive learned the hard way that it takes about 4 wraps to get a good seal.

And I would never puta ny type of "goop" or epoxy on a plumbing job. For something on a car..maybe. JB Weld is pretty good stuff.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

I like the pipe lubricant in a can.... To each his own & what ever works for them ..But, I'am no tape fan


----------



## mrpurty (Mar 3, 2009)

i'm a dope fan from here on out. haha.


----------



## PADIY2014 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Wombosi*

Wombosi - I feel for you - very frustrating. I have hot water base board heat and once had a gasket start leaking on my furnace by the circulating pump at 2am in the morning. The bolts were rusted shut and could not get them off without tapping and drilling creating bigger problem. did the only thing I could think of - shut the furnace off - drained the pressure from the pipe, used hair dryer to dry out and applied JB Weld to the outside of the connection where the gasket was leaking - not real pretty but 14 years later it is still not leaking.

Just thought I'd share that with you if you want to permanently fix teh leak but might have some other issues if you ever need to change the plumbing.

I am sure I will get a lot of negative replies, but hey - it's still working and if it ain't broke ....


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

kenmac said:


> I like the pipe lubricant in a can.... To each his own & what ever works for them ..But, I'am no tape fan


Ayuh,.... Same here,... 

I ain't used the tape in Years, just a can of white pipe dope, No leaks,...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

While we are on the subject of "plumbing goop", may I say: Just last week a local man was preparing to cook on his grill in the back yard. He had the coals just right then went inside to get the meat when he heard an explosion. Running back outside he saw his eleven year old son with fire on his face on frontal area. The boys fourteen year old brother saw what happened and immediately stripped his brother of his clothing and wet him down with a water hose. The older boy received first degree burns on his hands from doing this. The eleven year old sustained third degree burns of the facial area, the eye area, the nose area, and both sides of his mouth area. He has third degree burns of his lower frontal torso and second degree burns of his frontal thigh area. When the Mother looked out to see what was going on she kept enough cool to call 911 immediately then went to her son. The Father wrapped the 11 year old in a wet towel, put him into his truck with the older boy holding him, Mom in the back seat and proceeded to the closest intersection he knew the ambulance would be traveling. The 11 year old was airlifted to Augusta, Ga. Medical Center's Burn Unit where he received immediate synthetic skin grafts and medications. The 11 year old only cried when he found out that none of his family would be allowed to travel in the helicopter with him. The pilot calmed him down by telling him that he would allow the boy to be positioned to look out the window of the copter. The boy is expected to make a good recovery with skin grafts and time. Now--what caused all of this: The boy had found a can of that spray stuff you stop leaks with. You know-the type they advertise as being able to spray on screen wire at the bottom of a boat and the boat will still float. The boy threw this can into the grill fire and it exploded throwing that flaming hot tarry stuff onto the boy. His brother's quick action of recognizing what happened, and peeling the stuff off at the risk of injuring his hands definitely helped reduce the burning action of that tarry stuff. It's not the products fault, the manufacturer's fault, nor the can's fault. It just happened. Please--store any pressurized canned material out of reach of even an 11 year old.


----------

